#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  خريطة العالم بالتفصيل

## ابن مصر

اضرب بالماوس علي المكان 
اللي تريدة 

اتفضل من هناا

----------


## بنت مصر

موقع كده 
تسلم ايدك ابن مصر

----------


## ابن مصر

الحمد للة انوة عجبك يا بسنت
اشكرك علي المتباعة
ابن مصر

----------


## بنت مصر

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو


ما هذا الخط يا ابن مصر

غلاسة وتلامة ورزاله لازم تعلمنا كتبت بالخط دا ازاي



وأسفين على الازعاج وعلى التلامة:D

----------


## ابن مصر

انت بس تاوموري يا ست الكل 
ولو طلبتي رقبيت شاروان اجبهالك
وللعلمك البرنامج موجود في المنتدي من فترة
حاابعتهولك --ياباشاة
ابن مصر

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

خطير فعلاً الأطلس ده يا ابن مصر يا غالي

والله مش عارف أقولك ايه على الهدية الجميلة دي ؟

شكراً وربنا ما يحرمنا من مجهودك الرائع .

بس ياريت لو حتجيب لبسنت رقبة شارون ، أنا محتاج الرأس 

أصل الاولاد عندي بقالهم فترة عايزين يلعبوا برأس قرد و ماكنتش لاقي .

----------


## peace

الله جميل
فين مصر بأه؟

----------


## ابن مصر

:D

----------


## ابن مصر

[poet font="Andalus,6,red,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="double,4,gray" type=0 line=200% align=center use=ex length=0 char="" num="0,black" filter=" shadow(color=black,direction=135)"]
peace
طبعا اللة جميل وغاية من الجمال
وياستي مصر في افريقيا--ها ها
اشكرك علي مرورك
ابن مصر
[/poet]

----------


## milly

ابن مصر الموقع رائع تسلم ايدك ::

----------


## ابن مصر

مالي اختي العزيزة 
انت بس اوموري --انا عاوز 
بس حد يطلب شي  وانا طيارة

----------


## Eskandarani

ياعمي شكرا علي الدرر و التحف و نفسي اعرف ايه حكايتك؟مش عاتق وبتاع كله! عقدتني ......

وعموما اهديك والجميع الكام لينك دول: (بس ادعوا لي)

http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap020810.html
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap021206.html
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap020608.html
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap010726.html
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap010104.html
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap001221.html
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap990818.html
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap010408.html
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap021203.html
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap021115.html

----------


## ابن مصر

تسلم ايد ك Eskandarani اخي العزيز
هدية جميل وحلوة زاي صاحبها
دة كفاية كلامك ورواح الحلوة 
الف شطر عاصم باشاة 
بتاع اجدع ناس
ابن مصر

----------

